# Gravel Vac



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

In a planted tank how do you do a gravel vac? Don't the plants get in the way? I was having a hard time getting around my minimally planted tank, if I plan to keep them or add any in the future I will need to know how to gravel vac them better.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I gather most people with densely planted tanks don't really gravel vac. They suck around the plants, but don't churn up the substrate. Nitrates are plant food, so the "get all the crap out or your nitrates will rise" doesn't really apply. They are like "nitrates, good". Though I think they end up having to add potassium and CO2 or excel and other stuff to balance. If the plants don't have enough of what they need to eat the nitrate, you get algae blooms.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I "sand vac" my 5g planted where the plants aren't planted. I generally leave the area around the plants alone. In my 2g planted there is no space to vac the floor really so I just hang a tube in there somewhere close to the bottom and syphon the water out. The plants get the nutrients from the poop, but you do need to add co2 and micronutrients.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I tried just doing sand vac, especially since I have mostly sand substrate- unfortunately my tank is crashing and the amount of mulm coming out is unimaginable. This left me wondering why this doesn't happen in more tanks and how others clean theirs. At this point I am mostly just really concerned for the fish, as I have posted elsewhere. I like plants, but if this is the result then I'm not so much of a fan.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't vac my planted tank that would just be a pita and like emc7 said we just let it be to make plant food. I mix up my sand every now and again and if crap comes up I let the filter grab it. A dirty planted tank I don't look At it like its a bad thing. Now in my non planted tanks I vac them real good. Also I don't do Nearly as many water changes I don't mind the dirty water and my plants seem to enjoy it that way


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The saddest part is that my plants did not appear to be getting much out of any of it.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try using the MG root tabs. I swear by them! I put some by a dead plant and BAM! They came back like crazy and now it's a bush instead of a stem hardly standing. 

Serious best thing ever for a planted tank is MG root tabs. 

Best thing......ever MG root tabs

B e s t. t h I n g. e v e r 

Lol try it out!


----------

